# Removing the black plastic rim on tank



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

I have an eclipse II tank (29 gallon) and I'd like to remove the top black trim to make the tank look rimless. Any insight or advice on this? How-to's?


----------



## brianS (Apr 22, 2010)

I did this and followed this link. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/97194-de-rimming-50-gallon-tank-25-a.html


----------



## brianS (Apr 22, 2010)

To smooth out the edges I tried to use a belt sander. DON'T do this. Use a grinding stone (which is what I should have done in the first place). I used a ceramic knife stone and it worked perfectly.


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

brianS, so you used a planer like the link to plane the top down to the glass, then used the ceramic knife stone to smooth the edges? Wondering in the end if it's worth the effort?


----------



## brianS (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought it was well worth the effort. Once I got past the planing part it was quite simple. The first attempt was on a 10g tank. That was the one I used a belt sander on because I got some advise from the guy at the glass shop, but what he failed to tell me that it requires a skill that can only be achieved by much practice. I ruined that one. The 20g that I did this on turned out great. I also used a dremel w/polishing compound to buff the edge once I smoothed it out with the stone.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

29g tank is pushing it for removing the trim... The glass is rather thin and tall, offering lots of chance to bust a seal. Not sure I would do it on a tank this big.

20 and 10 g tanks are one thing...


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

Over_Stocked: Ya, I was thinking that too, although I am only filling the tank just under two-thirds with h20.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Ive done this a couple times now. The SIMPLEST and safest way to do this is with a hand wood plane. Just slowly shave away at the outside corners of the trim. Once you get close to the glass, slip a box cutter in and strip them off. Has worked perfectly for me. Once the rim was off, the edges looked pretty 'finished' to me so I left them as-is.

I was going to try it on a 29g, but I didnt have the balls to de-rim it and set it up. I was nervous it was too tall.

EDIT: Just saw brianS posted a link to the same method I used. Def. follow that if you attempt it.


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

after careful consideration, I think I will forego de-rimming my 29. The glass is 1/8" thick and although I think it would look cool, I have already put a lot of time into the building of the waterfall wall and would hate to crack the glass or worse have a blowout once filled.


----------



## TheVisionary78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Just buy a 29 gallon acrylic. They are all one piece and I can't tell the difference. Except my wallet.


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been the acrylic route before and wasn't happy with it. Too easy to scratch. Also I had the 29 lying around and don't want to spend the $$$ for a new tank


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok, so I went ahead and started to de-rim my 29. I'm picking up a planer tool from a friend this afternoon so I can finish the job. I cut the corners with a box cutter and some other serated knife tools and pulling the cut rim pieces off is more difficult on this tank than I imagined. I will try the planer and cut the top down to the silicone, then use a blade to seperate. On another note, the silicone on the two front corners is black, so I'm guessing I will need to scrape this off and re-silicone with clear silicone. Any tricks for this or thoughts out there?


----------



## ShrimpMan (Apr 7, 2009)

Funny, I had the very same idea.
I just derimmed my 29g tank, filled it till about 1/2" from top and it hasn't popped yet nor did it bowl too much ( from 12" empty to 12" 2/16 full to almost top).
My procedure was:
Removed the bottom rim by hand (it came off easy) but some might need a snap-blade cutter.
I used a contractor grade snap-blade cutter and just peeled off the top rim with a horizontal profile ( it took some elbow grease) than on either sides I cut out the silicone to separate the plastic.
Thank with some more elbow grease removed the silicone with razor blades ( have plenty handy!!! only use sharp ones) and some rubbing alcohol.
Another tip, the corners were finished, but I went ahead and sanded it all with a 180 grit sand paper and made the edges of the entire glass a little rounder ( don't need much) that kept the razor blades sharper for longer since they were not cutting glass anymore. so sand the edges before you scrape the fine film.
I'll post some pics later, I am leaving the tank full overnight to see what happens.


----------



## ShrimpMan (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry don't have pics at this time, the wife made me take the tank out of the laundry sink in a hurry, but is sat full to almost top (1/2 inch) for 2 days and 3 nights, no leaks not special bowing. 

Once I get it all set up I'll post pics


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

While this thread is about removing the aquarium rim, I need rims to build an aquarium. :hihi:

Anyone knows where to purchase this rim online?


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

Glass Cages sells rims online...you can also try a private LFS to see if they can order them...


----------

